

Amazon treats its employees the way it does because of us - bko
http://qz.com/481235/amazon-treats-its-employees-the-way-it-does-because-of-us/

======
hanniabu
"Amazonians are expected to be available during holidays, pay for business
calls and other expenses out of pocket, and are timed as they pack goods for
shipment to ensure the highest productivity. There’s also the nightmare
stories of cancer patients accused of low productivity, of the mother of a
stillborn child made to leave for a business trip straight after the delivery,
of managers crying at their desks."

Wow. I've been passing over all the unfair amazon practices article, but now
that I read this I see why people are upset. Guy gets cancer and is called out
for being not as productive as everyone else, like his life isn't hard enough
as is....

------
jgeorge
I refuse to be made to feel quilty because Amazon treats their employees like
crap.

If Amazon charged more for their products, they wouldn't treat their employees
any better than they do now. It's a cultural problem (or a bad management
problem), not a revenue problem.

Amazon treats its employees the way it does because it chooses to do so, not
because of it's customers.

